
Stopping Covid-19 false information from spreading on social media is difficult - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/05/13/fake-news-coronavirus-false-information-social-media-twitter-facebook/
======
elmerfud
By 2050—earlier, probably—all real knowledge of Oldspeak will have
disappeared. The whole literature of the past will have been destroyed.
Chaucer, Shakespeare, Milton, Byron—they'll exist only in Newspeak versions,
not merely changed into something different, but actually contradictory of
what they used to be. Even the literature of The Party will change. Even the
slogans will change. How could you have a slogan like Freedom is Slavery when
the concept of freedom has been abolished? The whole climate of thought will
be different. In fact, there will be no thought, as we understand it now.
Orthodoxy means not thinking—not needing to think. Orthodoxy is
unconsciousness.

